# Bolts on D.P.



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Also when the CEL comes on can I have my dealer (I work at the dealership) flash my ecm to turn it off or will it consistently stay on until I get it tuned and have Vince do it??


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't say for sure but I'd assume the ZZP DP only works with a tune... you may want to clarify with someone else though but I'm not sure the stock calibration will allow for a larger DP without throwing a CEL and possibly limp-mode?


----------

